# How much per hour skid steer? Boston area



## MFD18 (Jul 21, 2006)

I plan on being sub'd out for snow removal for this winter and I'm in talks now with some contractors for plowing strip malls and/or condo complexes...I have a mid sized skid steer with a snow bucket...

im in the Boston area, what is a fair hourly rate to ask for? thanks...


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

MFD I might have some bobcat work at some hotels in the boston area but I won't know exactly how much for two or three weeks. As far as the rate goes it can range anywhere from 50-100 per hour but that will depend on the machine size how fast it is and where its working. Do you have transport for the machine?

Thanks, JD.

Btw are you a medford firefighter?


----------



## MFD18 (Jul 21, 2006)

good call almost...im on in malden...my brother is on in medford...and my father retired from medford...

anyways how can i get in touch with you?


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

You can just shoot me a PM, but you have your pm's turned off  .


----------



## MFD18 (Jul 21, 2006)

jd, for some reason i cant pm anyone...it says its turned off...i emailed the administrators...anyways send me an email with your phone # [email protected]


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

The Average Sub Rate For A Single Speed Machine Is About 65 An Hour


----------



## Bigblue250 (Oct 23, 2003)

A machine is usually good for a bean($100) an hour.


----------



## JMurph (Nov 20, 2006)

*per hour*

I charge the bean, with a four hour minimum, especially if you have to transport it to and from the lot. Be careful I have heard of a lot of bobcats getting stolen in the area. If your leaving it on the lot, you should look into either a kill switch or lo-jack.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Agreed. It is far too easy to steal construction equipment.


----------

